# Ciabatta Bread Rolls at the store



## daveomak (Aug 4, 2011)

First time I have seen Ciabatta Bead Rolls at the store. They were in the "day old bread".

Well........had to try them as Ciabatta schmeared with garlic and open faced toasted etc is really good.

First prepare the condiments for the Ciabatta Bread Rolls.

In this case it is costco burgers, bacon and AMERICAN cheese.








Then prepare the next round of condiments for the Ciabatta Bread Rolls.

Thin sliced garden fresh Walla Walla onions, home canned dill pickles, home ground horseradish, and stuff like mustard and ketchup.







Then finally assembling all the condiments on the Ciabatta Bread Roll.







And the display of that beautifull Ciabatta Bread Roll in all its glory. Surrounding all the tasty complimentary condiments that do her justice.







I hope you have a new appreciation for the lonely Ciabatta Bread Roll.

I could tell you how good it tasted but........

I do not think it would do this lovely roll justice.........

Dave


----------



## roller (Aug 4, 2011)

Now your talking...never tasted them but you did them justice...


----------



## venture (Aug 4, 2011)

Nice looking meal!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## meateater (Aug 4, 2011)

I get to buy them by the piece, nice on the extra pickles.


----------



## custom99 (Aug 5, 2011)

I love ciabatta bread. I make steak sandwiches with it. It has a perfect crunch to it after throwing it on the grill for a minute.


----------



## fpnmf (Aug 5, 2011)

Not only is it tasty.... it is fairly easy to make!!

This will be my first try at making bread this fall.

http://ruhlman.com/2011/01/ciabatta-recipe/  

  Craig


----------



## shtrdave (Aug 5, 2011)

One of the store here makes large loaves as well as rolls, they make much better pizza than the french bread IMO, and take a stick of butter and an 8oz block of cream cheese and leave it sit out over night to soften, then add some garlic, black pepper and parm cheese and mix it up to spread on for the garlic bread. good stuff.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 5, 2011)

I've tried to make it and failed miserably. Thanks for the recipe. It looks different from the others I've seen. I hope it works.

If I could make a good ciabatta or light rye w/carraway seeds I think my weight gain would be immeasureable. Those are my favorite breads.

Back to the rolls. I will look for them in the "day old" until the recipe gets perfected. They are really good, flavor and texture wise.

Dave


----------



## fpnmf (Aug 5, 2011)

You want immeasurable weight gain!!!! 

 I gained 42 ounces reading this!!

http://www.stumbleupon.com/su/20ODN...pes-baked-fontina-garlic-olive-oil-thyme.html  

   Craig


----------



## daveomak (Aug 5, 2011)

Craig, I read that recipe for Fondue. Now I have to find "Italian Fontina".

If the local stores don't carry it I will be making my semi-annual trip to costco next month. It is on the list as I write.

Another "drivin' me crazy" thing to do....

*I'm thinkin' of dropping this Forum*.....I'm gonna get sooooo fat and soooo happy............

Over the lips and thru the gums......look out taste bubs........more great food....here it comes........

Home made ciabatta bread, dipped in "Italian Fontina cheese laced in garlic and EVOO",........MEDIC........MEDIC........


----------



## flutterbye1 (Aug 5, 2011)

Wow isnt that the truth, I feel the hips growing on this one


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 5, 2011)

Looks great as always Dave!


----------

